# Half Chaps for the Short Legged



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I love my chaps from " Just Chaps". She is in England, but they are so reasonably priced, even with shipping.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ultimately, I'd go into a tack shop and try them on wearing the boots and pants you intend to ride in, so you know for certain that they will work.

As far as brand, I'll always be an Ariat advocate!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Light suede can be sewn on most home machines. A friend of mine made several pair for the kids in her daughter's class, as finding ones for children can be tough and they grow so fast you don't want to put much into them. I helped put zippers in a few pair. Some she used wide hook and loop strapping for closures.

Professional grooms often just wrap their lower legs in polo wraps, too.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Zexious said:


> Ultimately, I'd go into a tack shop and try them on wearing the boots and pants you intend to ride in, so you know for certain that they will work.
> 
> As far as brand, I'll always be an Ariat advocate!


This advice is perfect except for the lack of well equipped tack shops. I live near the San Francisco Bay Area (seven million people) and the Monterey Bay Area (the Carmel & Pebble Beach areas are full of wealthy horsey people) and still, hardly any tack shops at all. The internet has killed them.


----------



## clwhizy (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd try Ariat half chaps...they come in short, medium and tall. They would have a sizing chart on their website.


----------



## Sheltie (Jun 21, 2013)

I am so over trying to find short chaps! I have very short but chubby calves and unless I get expensive custom made chaps/gaiters, it's impossible. So frustrating!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes, I think the Ariat MS (medium short) size would fit me. They don't offer that size in all their models though. Sheltie, I wonder if LS size would fit you?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have short, somewhat wide calves as well. I made do for a long time with suede half chaps (the kind with 3 or 4 big velcro closures, like these). Because the suede was soft, I could just fold the top down and the velcro provided enough width for my calves.

I eventually traded up to Tredstep Custom Fit Half Chaps, which are a bit spendy IMO. The zippers are crap; I returned my first pair and the second broke as well, but since they fit so nicely when nothing else did, I paid a local shoe repair place to replace the zipper. I do wish they came in even more sizes (half inch increments instead of full) but they certainly work well enough as is. I'd be surprised if they didn't have something that fit you (be sure to add an inch to the height because they do relax down a bit over time!)


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think that tredstep makes half chaps custom to your measurements. If I recall they're somewhat more expensive than normal half chaps, but much less so than other custom chaps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'd also try Just Chaps - the price they give in GBP includes UK purchase tax which gets deducted if you're buying from overseas
I haven't used them myself as my DH goes to the UK regularly and I get him to buy half chaps for me when he's there as for some reason all the US one's I've bought are too long and I don't have particularly short legs.


----------

